# PeterT



## PeterT (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, my name is Peter. Glad to see some local hobbyist metalworking interest! Mostly I’m a long time RC model nut. So along with that came messing with composites, Cad design & bit of machining - mostly learning mode, making simple jigs & gadgets. I have a lathe and mill, self-taught kinda guy. One of my longstanding lofty goals is scratch building a functional scale model IC engine. So finally focusing effort down that path now with a 5-cyl radial. Look forward to seeing your projects, exchanging information & experience!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 28, 2015)

Great to have you Peter!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 28, 2015)

@PeterT I fly rc planes as well. I really want to build an engine too. I started working on live steam for now so I can build my way up to machine accurate reliable rc engines. If you run into a tricky part on your engine build let me know we could probably do work share and build 2 little engines some parts you can make 2 of and others I'll make 2. Do you know what I mean? Only if you want to though. I used to machine race engines from scratch for BRC Racing so I know it's a difficult project and you need to be meticulous. I am excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. I'm planning to attend the Jun-30 meeting, so look meeting you folks in person.

Alexender, Wow, common interest synergies right from the get-go, that's cool. We have much to chat about. And thanks for the nice offer.
The radial engine is an ambitious undertaking (at least for me). I've been side-line lurker 'internet machinist' for quite some time, but this year finally decided to make a focused start. My immediate goal is to complete one complete cylinder stack, figuring if I can get that far I'll feel confident to replicate & continue with internals. So far I've worked on the cylinder, liner, piston, head, valves & valve cage. I call them prototypes, not yet parts  Lots of trial & error & learning & jigs.... but slowly going in the right direction. I'll bring some example trinkets when we meet.


----------

